# what must my gf do to



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

come to uS for a visit? She needs passport and visa, I assume'/ what all is involved, what does it cost, and how long does it take/ thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Short answer is, it requires an extreme amount of money in a bank account in her name here in the Philippines to help insure she returns. Even so, it is near impossible to get an exit visa for her no matter what is done.
A complete waste of time, effort, and especially money...


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

and, pray tell, what is an 'extreme amount' of money/


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

funne said:


> and, pray tell, what is an 'extreme amount' of money/


The amount seems to be different depending on the Filipina that is requesting the visa and the immigration worker in Manila that is handling the case. Several thousand US dollars though as well as the ownership of a business. But the point is, it's near impossible to get and to be honest, not worth the almost useless hassle (and expence) for just a visit of a girlfriend. A fiancee visa after spending time together is easier and better but you need to contact US immigration for all the details on that one as requirements keep changing. Either that or move here to paradise...


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

hmmph. I detest heat and bugs, but if I have to do it that way, I will. thanks.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tried several times to get my mother-in-law to the states to visit but was denied each time and we were out the app fees etc. Very frustrating when you see all these other nationalities in the US and they deny a 68 yr old woman who just wants to see her new great-grandkids.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

funne said:


> hmmph. I detest heat and bugs, but if I have to do it that way, I will. thanks.


Tell ya what,,,,I'm with you on hating the heat. Has been a worst enemy since a kid in the US. So what do I do? 10 years ago I moved here to the islands--Hahaha. Lots more humid here than in the the states. But for some reason the heat is easier to handle. Plus using air conditioning in the house makes a world of difference. Sure beats the Nebraska snow!!!


----------

